# Tank 2: ADA Mini-M



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Set up on Saturday 14 November 2015.

Not sure I'm entirely happy with the hardscape but will see how it looks once everything grows in. The layout and plants are similar to how my 45-P used to be, but that tank is in a bit of a limbo state until I re-scape it in a month or so.

ADA Mini-M
ADA Aquasky 361
ADA CO2 Advanced
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
Eheim Classic 2213
Spin type lily pipe off that online auction site
Hydor ETH-200 inline heater

A couple of bits are coming in the post to finish it off - a VIV nano glass inlet pipe and a solenoid for the CO2.

Flora:
Rotala sp. 'Green'
Rotala sp. 'H'ra'
Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Simple and elegant. Great start!


----------



## Nooob (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it fill in 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Very nice setup! The Rotala sp. 'H'ra' looks very nice and super red.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Your hardscpae and plant choice are pure, simple and yet very powerful. Plese keep us updated. 

Subbed.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice setup you have there.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

One week after initial set up.










Currently dosing ADA Brighty K (1 pump per day) and ADA Green Bacter (2 drops per day). A few strands of filamentous algae but otherwise looking pretty clean.










Here you can see where the filter hoses lead into the Ikea Besta stand. I used a white plastic grommet to achieve a cleaner look after cutting out a circular hole for the pipes.










I've replaced the standard green Eheim inlet pipe with a VIV glass pipe. 










Hopefully this week I the solenoid I bought will arrive in the post. Having to manually turn the CO2 on and off is a drag.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks much much better with the glass pipes! Do you plan to move the CO2 under as well? Are you using a mat on the glass?


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

bereninga said:


> Looks much much better with the glass pipes! Do you plan to move the CO2 under as well? Are you using a mat on the glass?


I'll move the CO2 once I've got the solenoid and worked out where to place it. Yes, using the ADA Garden Mat under the tank


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Three weeks after planting.




























Plants are looking healthy, though there is some filamentous algae in the tank particularly around the HC which is still establishing.

Have just commenced dosing ADA Brighty Step 1 in addition to Brighty K. Yes, the CO2 is a bit low at the moment as it has only recently turned on for the day and I just changed the water.

I will give the stems a trim next weekend as they are getting quite thick. The Rotala sp. green is staying very compact and I think will end up nice and bushy after a few trims.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

First trim this week, quite low on the stems as the objective here is to encourage bushy growth.

As you can see there is a bit of algae in the tank after four weeks. I will spend some time removing the green algae from the glass, but the stringy algae in the HC at the front is a bit harder to get rid of.

Have increased CO2 and will hold off on dosing Brighty Step 1 until it's under control.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

That is a beautiful little tank! What do you think of the spin pipe? Do you seem to get enough flow to all areas of the tank?


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

nomad1721 said:


> That is a beautiful little tank! What do you think of the spin pipe? Do you seem to get enough flow to all areas of the tank?


I think so. I've got the Eheim 2213 cranked up on full flow, but it's slowed down a little by the length of tubing and in-line heater. The CO2 diffuser is right next to the spin pipe outlet and I see all the little bubbles of CO2 getting blown along the front of the glass right to the other side of the tank.


----------

